# Hodgdon® Triple Se7en® Powder



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I have 3 and 1/2 jars of Hodgdon® Triple Se7en® Powder. Same as this:

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Hodgdon-Triple-Se-en-Powder-lb/740424.uts

It is likely 2-3 years old. I used some last year, but am sticking with BH209

$40 for all 4.

Cell is (801) 318-7538


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a great price. wish i was shooting that because i'd take you up on the offer.

btw, you don't have a relative named willy that worked fire do you?


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Not that I know of? Willy Dinkel?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Springville, but I work in Riverton.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

kdinkel said:


> Not that I know of? Willy Dinkel?


yes, not trying to make a bad joke either. i worked with him a decade ago on unified fire's wild land crew 1. good dude


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I may be up Provo way in a week or two if you still have it. I have some BH209 I would trade you. 

My CVA Acura V2 does not like it. So I have a bottle mostly full. I also have the 209 plug for the CVA.

It shoots great with the triple 7 and best with the triple 7 firestar pellets.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bowgy said:


> I may be up Provo way in a week or two if you still have it. I have some BH209 I would trade you.
> 
> My CVA Acura V2 does not like it. So I have a bottle mostly full. I also have the 209 plug for the CVA.
> 
> It shoots great with the triple 7 and best with the triple 7 firestar pellets.


If not, my cousin (who I am asking about this powder for) just got an Accura V2 and wanted to buy a plug and some blackhorn. So he would take it off your hands. He is located in Riverton.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> If not, my cousin (who I am asking about this powder for) just got an Accura V2 and wanted to buy a plug and some blackhorn. So he would take it off your hands. He is located in Riverton.


I'm in Southern Utah just outside of Cedar City, I come up to Happy Valley fairly often since my Daughter lives in Provo.


----------

